
PicToBrick is a software to generate mosaics from digital pictures - Tomte
http://www.pictobrick.de/en/pictobrick.shtml
======
hwswfun
I made a Jupyter notebook app to create a 3d model of a brick nameplate.

I used it to learn Python, Pandas and programmatically created 3d Models. I
printed nameplates for my team at work and for each of my kids.

[https://github.com/hwswfun/words_to_bricks](https://github.com/hwswfun/words_to_bricks)

------
app4soft
More like create pixel art with dithering effect from normal digital photos.

~~~
LocalH
This is a tool for building LEGO mosaics.

~~~
app4soft
There are no any LEGO parts on resulted output - flat 2D rectangle with 1:1
sides proportion rasterization with dithering is exactly pixel art technique.

Also, LEGO parts are 3D models (not flat 2D) & not limited to 1x1 tile or
plate.

